# Today Is My Anniversary



## jar546 (Oct 9, 2018)

32 Years ago today I was one of the luckiest people on the planet.  While acting as aircrew in the Marine Corps on a CH-46 helicopter we lifted off at 0430am from the USS Guam, somewhere off the coast of Turkey.  Before dawn, this happened and it changed my perspective in life as a young 21 year old.  Appreciate what you have and don't let anything get in the way of living your life.  I walked away with a cut on my a$s and a really sore back.


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 9, 2018)

I think you may have also suffered head injuries.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 9, 2018)

chris kennedy said:


> I think you may have also suffered head injuries.



Oh believe me...............


----------



## cda (Oct 9, 2018)

Fantastic

I have been around the military most of my life.

Dad did 30 in the Navy

Me 4 in the Air Force 

The service is not a walk in the park. Most people are dedicated to it.
And yes people do die, even when not at war.


Glad you got out, and you seem to have done a lot in 32 years!!!

Way to go, keep on enjoying life!!


----------



## mark handler (Oct 9, 2018)

https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=56067


----------



## fatboy (Oct 9, 2018)

WOW!


----------



## ICE (Oct 9, 2018)

So they make you wear clown shoes in the Marines?


----------



## jar546 (Oct 9, 2018)

mark handler said:


> https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=56067


Yep.  Classified mission


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Right before you crash, do you jump like in an elevator?

Glade you made it, your suppose to wet your thumb and rub it on the aircraft for good luck!


----------



## HForester (Oct 9, 2018)

Look at the scar on your ass and thank your Higher Power that you can still look at it.


----------



## JCraver (Oct 10, 2018)

Amazing that you walked away, doesn't look like the ride was any fun.

Thank You for your service.


----------



## William Clements (Oct 17, 2018)

It's nice to know that you walked away.


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 17, 2018)

You are a lucky man!


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 24, 2018)

Please tell us everyone else got out too?


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 24, 2018)

You are very patriotic and most people don't even bother to vote.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 24, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> You are very patriotic and most people don't even bother to vote.



I actually voted early already on Monday.


----------

